# Gaming PC für 1000 Euro ohne Graka bei Dubaro zusammengestellt , sinnvolle Änderungen?



## shabushabu (17. Februar 2020)

*Gaming PC für 1000 Euro ohne Graka bei Dubaro zusammengestellt , sinnvolle Änderungen?*

Ich werde demnächst einen neuen PC kaufen , möchte aber meine GTX 1080 Ti behalten.

Allgemein möchte ich flüssig 60fps 1080p derzeit akutelle Spiele mit mittel bis hohen Einstellungen zocken können und 
zukunftssicher für die nächsten 2 Jahren damit sein. Außerdem produziere ich noch Musik auf dem PC.

Kein Eigenbau, habe zu wenig Ahnung davon, mir wurde Dubaro geraten als Anlaufstelle für den Kauf mit Zusammenbau.

Habe bei Dubaro folgende Komponenten gewählt, ich würde wenn es geht mit dem Preis noch etwas runtergehen. Komme auf 1170 Euro.
Gibt es bei dieser Zusammenstellung etwas , woran man was ändern, sparen könnte oder was übertrieben erscheint?
( Außer die 32 GB DDR4 Ram, brauche es für Musikproduktion )

* - Konfiguration:*_ 
*Hauptkomponenten*

be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz

AMD Ryzen 5 3600X (6x 3.8GHz / 4.4GHz Turbo)

be quiet! Dark Rock 4

MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX

32GB (2x16GB) Corsair DDR4 3000MHz Vengeance LPX

ohne M.2 SSD

2000GB SATA 6GB/s 5400rpm WD Blue WD20EZRZ

SSD 240GB Kingston SSDNow UV400 (550MB/s - 490MB/s)

ohne Grafikkarte

750W be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11

*Modding*
zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter be quiet! Silent Wings 3 120mm 2stk
*Hauptkomponenten*
kein Laufwerk
*Garantie und Service*
2 Jahre Garantie
*Software*
Windows 10 Home 64bit (Digitalkey)
Bullguard Internet Security 1-Jahr-Lizenz (3 Geräte)_


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2020)

Also, das geht natürlich auch günstiger, aber wenn du da kaufen willst, kannst du das machen.

Allerdings ist das Netzteil VIEL zu viel, da reicht die 500-550W-Version mehr als dicke aus, auch ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 mit 550W wäre schon mehr als genug. Das ist Blödsinn, sich da ein Netzteil für über 160€ einzubauen.

Ähnlich sieht es mit dem Kühler aus. Der ist nur für Übertakter interessant - das wird mit dem Mainboard aber eh nicht besonders gut gehen, und dann reicht auch einer für 30-40€ für einen leisen Betrieb aus. Oder du nimmst einen günstigen All-in-One-Wasserkühler für 40-60€. 

Beim RAM könnte man wiederum schauen, was DDR4-3200 kostet.

Bei der CPU kannst du auch den Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen, der kleine Leistungs-Unterschied ist nicht zu merken. 

Bei der SSD würde ich wiederum unbedingt eine M.2 nehmen, und dann auch eher direkt 480GB. Wenn du da aufs Modell achtest, hast du mind. 2000 MB/s beim Schreiben und Lesen, und das für Preise ab ca 80€. Die 240GB-SATA-SSD von Kingston kostet auch schon 60€, das wäre nicht klug, für die paar Euro dann NICHT 4x mehr Speed und doppelten Speicherplatz zu nehmen. 

Noch mehr Lüfter als die, die schon beim Gehäuse dabei sind, brauchst du nicht.



ps: ich mache auch Musik, das Setting allgemein wäre natürlich gut. Eine schnelle M.2-SSD lädt Dir dann auch Deine Projekte schneller als eine mit SATA.


----------



## shabushabu (17. Februar 2020)

Hi, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Hilfe!

Ja ich habe da nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von, dachte mir schon dass ich mit Kühler oder Netzteil übertrieben habe...

Nach deinen Tipps komme ich nun auf 1048 Euro ! Der Preisunterschied zwischen 3600 und x sind 20 Euro, daher belasse ich das mal.
ich denke ich werde dann mit diesen Komponenten bestellen ,es sei denn du hättest noch was hinzuzufügen?^^;;

hier die Konfiguration:

Hauptkomponenten

be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz

AMD Ryzen 5 3600X (6x 3.8GHz / 4.4GHz Turbo)

be quiet! Pure Rock

MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX

32GB (2x16GB) G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4 3200MHz

512GB Patriot VPN100 M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVME (L 3100MB/s ; S 2200MB/s)

ohne Festplatte/SSD

2000GB SATA 6GB/s 5400rpm WD Blue WD20EZRZ

ohne Grafikkarte

550W be quiet! Straight Power 11

kein Laufwerk

keine zusätzliche Lüfter

Garantie und Service
2 Jahre Garantie
Software
Windows 10 Home 64bit (Digitalkey)
Bullguard Internet Security 1-Jahr-Lizenz (3 Geräte)


----------



## Bonkic (18. Februar 2020)

ich hab jetzt nicht die aktuellen preise im kopf, aber ehrlich gesagt kommt mir das sehr teuer vor. vielleicht hab ich aber auch was übersehen.


----------



## shabushabu (18. Februar 2020)

Hmm komme bei Geizhals zu 942 euro mit günstigsten anbietern ,denke die extra 100 Euro sind fair? ( für zusammenbau )

https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL1

Mir wurde Dubaro geraten weil andere viel teurer wären für Zusammenbau.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2020)

shabushabu schrieb:


> Hmm komme bei Geizhals zu 942 euro mit günstigsten anbietern ,denke die extra 100 Euro sind fair? ( für zusammenbau )
> 
> https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL1
> 
> Mir wurde Dubaro geraten weil andere viel teurer wären für Zusammenbau.



Mit Zusammenbau und Windows ist das durchaus okay. Ein Laden wie Zb Mindfactory nimmt glaub ich 100€ für den Zusammenbau. 

Man könnte natürlich einen "gleichstarken" PC für weniger zusammenbauen lassen, wenn man zB ein günstigeres Mainboard, Gehäuse und Netzteil nimmt, also dabei jeweils 20-30€ spart. Ein be quiet!-Netzteil für 50€ wäre zB auch "gut genug" - mit dem Mehrpreis hast du halt bessere Qualität und zB beim Gehäuse halt auch Optik.


----------



## shabushabu (18. Februar 2020)

Ich denke mal ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, das einzige was mir bisschen Sorge bereitet ist dass es anscheinend viele 
Leute gibt die mit der MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX und 3200Ram Probleme haben. ( taktet niedriger oder 3200 führt zu Unstabilität )

Und ist Ram Timing für einen "casual" wie mich und von Performance her von Bedeutung? 16-18-18 soll nicht so gut sein wie 14-16-16 ???? so confused.


----------



## SOTColossus (18. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie kommt mir das auch recht viel vor ohne Grafikkarte. Die Tage hatte Dubaro ein Komplettsystem mit Ryzen 3600x + 2070 Super für 1000 Euro im Angebot, die Karte allein ist ja schon gute 500 wert:
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/gaming...16gb-ddr4-3200-512gb-nvme-ssd-500w-bq-1531118

Ich nehme an, dass die Komplettrechner besser bei Preislesitung sind als selbst zusammengestellte.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2020)

SOTColossus schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das auch recht viel vor ohne Grafikkarte. Die Tage hatte Dubaro ein Komplettsystem mit Ryzen 3600x + 2070 Super für 1000 Euro im Angebot, die Karte allein ist ja schon gute 500 wert:
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/gaming...16gb-ddr4-3200-512gb-nvme-ssd-500w-bq-1531118
> 
> Ich nehme an, dass die Komplettrechner besser bei Preislesitung sind als selbst zusammengestellte.



Nicht automatisch. Und häufig haben Komplettsysteme (je nach Anbieter) auch irgendwo einen Flaschenhals drin. Weil man um einen Kampfpreis zu erzielen irgendwo einspart (meistens bei Komponenten die im Werbeflyer nicht auftauchen). Speziell bei Komplettsystemen von Discountern wie Aldi und Co. bzw. von Medion generell. Entweder sparen die beim Netzteil, bei schwächeren RAM-Varianten (schlechtere Latenz, geringeres Tempo, bei der SSD/HDD, manchmal auch bei der Grafikkarte (schwächer getaktetes Modell eines Typs).

Je nach Einkaufsquelle, Hersteller der Bauteile, den zum Vergleich herangezogenen Komplettsystemen kann ein Eigenbau-PC preiswerter aber auch teurer kommen. Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren.

Manchmal lohnt auch ein Aufrüstset statt dem Kauf eines komplett neuen PC. Z.B. Mainboard+CPU+Kühler+RAM und den Rest vom alten PC übernehmen oder ein solches Set zzgl. Grafikkarte kaufen. Weil der alte Tower einem noch reicht, der z.B. mit einem Netzteil, optischem Laufwerk und Kartenleser bestückt ist was man nicht neu kaufen muß. Die aktuellen HDD/SSD langen einem vielleicht teils auch noch. Dann kommt man natürlich günstiger.

Erst Recht wenn man dann bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen oder ähnlichem seine alte Hardware die man dann nicht mehr benötigt vielleicht noch für den einen oder anderen Euro los wird.


----------



## SOTColossus (18. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nicht automatisch. Und häufig haben Komplettsysteme (je nach Anbieter) auch irgendwo einen Flaschenhals drin. Weil man um einen Kampfpreis zu erzielen irgendwo einspart (meistens bei Komponenten die im Werbeflyer nicht auftauchen). Speziell bei Komplettsystemen von Discountern wie Aldi und Co. bzw. von Medion generell. Entweder sparen die beim Netzteil, bei schwächeren RAM-Varianten (schlechtere Latenz, geringeres Tempo, bei der SSD/HDD, manchmal auch bei der Grafikkarte (schwächer getaktetes Modell eines Typs).
> 
> Je nach Einkaufsquelle, Hersteller der Bauteile, den zum Vergleich herangezogenen Komplettsystemen kann ein Eigenbau-PC preiswerter aber auch teurer kommen. Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren.
> 
> ...



Das war nur auf Dubaro bezogen, sonst hätte ich kein die davorgesetzt. Denn bei Dubaro habe ich schon oft fertige Rechner gesehen, die günstiger waren als die zusammenaddierten Einzelpreise von Geizhals oder Idealo. So auch in diesem Fall, mein genannter Rechner war günstiger als die Einzelkomponenten.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Februar 2020)

shabushabu schrieb:


> Hmm komme bei Geizhals zu 942 euro mit günstigsten anbietern ,denke die extra 100 Euro sind fair? ( für zusammenbau )
> 
> https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL1
> 
> Mir wurde Dubaro geraten weil andere viel teurer wären für Zusammenbau.



konfigurier mal diesen rechner nach deinen wünschen um. könnte mir vorstellen, dass du dann billiger wegkommst.
https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/The-Ultimate-Gaming-Platform::3667.html


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> konfigurier mal diesen rechner nach deinen wünschen um. könnte mir vorstellen, dass du dann billiger wegkommst.
> https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/The-Ultimate-Gaming-Platform::3667.html



Also, probieren kann man das natürlich. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, mehr zu zahlen, wenn man vlt einen PC beim gleichen Laden bekommt, der "sogar" noch ne gute Grafikkarte mit dabei hat. Die kann man dann ja verkaufen, nachdem man den PC ein paar Tage mal getestet hat.


Wegen des RAMs: an sich müssten die neuen BIOS-Versionen inzwischen so sein, dass es keine Probleme mehr gibt. Natürlich gibt es einzelne Fälle, bei denen ein BESTIMMES Modell eines RAM-Riegels mit einem bestimmten Board nicht zurechtkommt. Aber ggf. mal nach AKTUELLEN Meinungen schauen, ob es auch da noch genannt wird. Bei den CL-Werten ist ein kleinerer Wert besser, ABER davon merkst du nur in Extrem-Fällen etwas. Auf keinen Fall wird zB ein VSTi in Deiner Musik-Software stottern, nur weil Du CL16 statt CL14 hast. Wenn nun CL15 oder CL14 kaum mehr kostet, dann nimm das schnellere. Ansonsten aber isses egal. Der Takt ist wichtiger, wobei sich das bei manchen Anwendungen mit den CL ausgleicht. DDR4-3200 mit CL16 ist dann halt in der Summe je nach Anwendung genau so schnell wie DDR4-3000 mit CL14.


----------

